# How do Topolino wheels compare?



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Are Topolino ctr 2.0 worth their retail price in comparison to say ksyrium elites (Double the price)??

Or compare some other light weight good valued clinchers to their retail value or to the wheels above........I am open for an Ideas on wheels..

Thanks.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

strong,light,expensive... different category. Like 
bmw vs rolls royce. what is budget?


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

for comfort more than performance. Not a value


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Really no budget.

I have ridden the elites for the past two years and had no problems at all. The new bike I am looking at also comes with the elites but I have the option to upgrade to the topolino wheels or other wheels for the difference in cost.

These would be everyday wheels. I do not race much, only into long road races, I would use them for those as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes, the Topolino are well worth their retail price difference and there is no way to compare them to ksyrium elites.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> Are Topolino ctr 2.0 worth their retail price in comparison to say ksyrium elites (Double the price)??
> 
> Or compare some other light weight good valued clinchers to their retail value or to the wheels above........I am open for an Ideas on wheels..
> 
> Thanks.


DuraAce 7850 CL. 1/2 the price and tough to find a bad review.


----------



## Cutterjohn (Sep 21, 2008)

+1 on the DuraAce 7850 CL

Recently picked up a pair form Chain Reaction . . . they spin up quickly, have minimal flex and provide a reasonable comfy ride


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

Topolinos all the way. I have a pair of the original c19's that everyone had hated on because of the hub issue but I didnt have a problem until now. years later.... I have 2 options, I can send my wheels back and they will replace the hub and spokes for a very inexpensive price. Or I can send those wheels back and get a deep discount on a new set. 

These wheels have over 10k miles on them easily. Never out of true, I have hit many many potholes and I weigh in at 215lbs. 

I will endorse topolino wheels all day long!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

hmmmm...having to send wheels back to get them repaired. sounds like a pain to me, when compared to just about any other wheel on the planet. mavic, shimano, campy, etc etc etc can all be repaired by your local shop, leaving you w/o wheels for a day or so.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

my father has 10K+ on topolinos original C19 and he tends to have bearing related issues every 3k. they are super comfortable, light, and have been durable, but I would not put them in the mindless, worry free category.

IMO, I'd get two sets of nice handbuilt wheels for close to the same price. one set of lightweight, 22mm rims and maybe a second set of 30+mm rims.


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

There are topolino authorized dealers all over the united states. shipping them back is not the only way. I shipped mine back because he was interested in seeing how my hubs were doing after that many miles. So in reality its just as easy as any other wheels to take them in to get repaired or worked on.


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

Your father is having troubles with the original C19 as many people did with that hub they were using. I was able to have topolino send me a new set of oversized bearings for free and that solved the issue for about 2k miles. After that I had my new hubs installed (hub comes with spokes) so I got everything brand new except the rim at a fraction of the price (with warranty). Now with the carbon core hubs I WOULD put them in the worry free category.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

frankie_t51 said:


> There are topolino authorized dealers all over the united states. shipping them back is not the only way. I shipped mine back because he was interested in seeing how my hubs were doing after that many miles. So in reality its just as easy as any other wheels to take them in to get repaired or worked on.


unless you damage a spoke...


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> unless you damage a spoke...


I doubt you went to one of the authorized dealers in your area but I know the one in my area has hubs and spoke replacements on hand. So, even if you do damage a spoke...... In the event you ever will, which I highly doubt.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

frankie_t51 said:


> I doubt you went to one of the authorized dealers in your area but I know the one in my area has hubs and spoke replacements on hand. So, even if you do damage a spoke...... In the event you ever will, which I highly doubt.


You are trying to argue with the custom wheel build mafia on these forums. Good luck with that. Any pre-built wheel is verboten in their minds.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Cutterjohn said:


> +1 on the DuraAce 7850 CL
> 
> Recently picked up a pair form Chain Reaction . . . they spin up quickly, have minimal flex and provide a reasonable comfy ride


+2. Excellent ride and very durable.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

frankie_t51 said:


> Your father is having troubles with the original C19 as many people did with that hub they were using. I was able to have topolino send me a new set of oversized bearings for free and that solved the issue for about 2k miles. After that I had my new hubs installed (hub comes with spokes) so I got everything brand new except the rim at a fraction of the price (with warranty). Now with the carbon core hubs I WOULD put them in the worry free category.


Lots of irony in that post. You esentially bought two sets of wheels for one you think is good. Getting a discount "with warranty" is no bargain. That's not what people generally consider worry free. 

Anyway OP. A guy I ride with raved about them last year so I looked into the wheels/company myself. You have access to the same internet stuff I read so no need to get into it but I wouldn't touch their wheels with a 10 foot pole. One year later the guy who raved about them has ditched 'em too if that means anything.

Who knows. But with all the other proven wheels out there without the cloud of suspicion why chance it.


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hank Stamper said:


> Lots of irony in that post. You esentially bought two sets of wheels for one you think is good. Getting a discount "with warranty" is no bargain. That's not what people generally consider worry free.
> 
> Anyway OP. A guy I ride with raved about them last year so I looked into the wheels/company myself. You have access to the same internet stuff I read so no need to get into it but I wouldn't touch their wheels with a 10 foot pole. One year later the guy who raved about them has ditched 'em too if that means anything.
> 
> Who knows. But with all the other proven wheels out there without the cloud of suspicion why chance it.



What is ironic about buying a set of wheels and then having them fixed for dirt cheap? If these were mavic's I would have had to replace twice as many spokes and had twice the down time and triple the labor cost. 

Any wheel will have maintnence if you are an avid rider. So considering I went years with no adjustments or problems whatsoever, they paid for themselves.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*10K miles?*



frankie_t51 said:


> I shipped mine back because he was interested in seeing how my hubs were doing after that many miles.


Gee, my Campy Chorus hubs are pushing 65,000 miles with no issues. Is 10K miles supposed to be a big number somehow?


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Gee, my Campy Chorus hubs are pushing 65,000 miles with no issues. Is 10K miles supposed to be a big number somehow?


Gee I had campy hubs too and took a crap after 8 months. 

I can tell already that everyone on this board is going to disect every statement I make so I will just clear it up now. 

I have 5 million miles on my wheels, no problems at all. 

I have rode whatever you rode and I broke it in 5 miles. 

Yes you even built your custom wheels for me and I broke those too. 

Sounds good argument is over, I win, you lose. 

Bottom line, original poster asked if they were worth it, yes they are TO ME. Only you can answer for yourself if they are really worth it. 

This thread has become a pissing match that there is no real answer, for every person that hates these wheels someone can find another that loves them. I posted my opinions and I am done here.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

frankie_t51 said:


> Your father is having troubles with the original C19 as many people did with that hub they were using. I was able to have topolino send me a new set of oversized bearings for free and that solved the issue for about 2k miles. After that I had my new hubs installed (hub comes with spokes) so I got everything brand new except the rim at a fraction of the price (with warranty). Now with the carbon core hubs I WOULD put them in the worry free category.


you are right, they did give him the oversized bearings at no cost. but the idea of having to pay (even a small amount) to rebuild the otherwise fine wheel with a new hub and spokes to permanently solve the problem doesn't really sound fair to me.

they are his wheels, he rides them about 3k a year so once a year he ends up overhauling the hubs. since they rarely see bad weather or excessively hilly terrain, the rims have many more years left and he'll probably ride them until a cost-prohibitive problem occurs.

to the OP, IMO, they are not worth the cost. If you like the look, you are generally easy on your equipment, and you have the money, go for it and let us know in 4k how they are doing for you (i say that honestly, not as a backhanded dig). the company would have folded by now if no one liked the wheels so maybe you will be among the proponents.


----------



## tperez11 (Nov 4, 2006)

I had the C19's for 15K and cracked the rear rim. Topolino gave me a discount on a new 2.0 wheel and the new hub is a major improvement. Light and comfortable are the two adjectives that best describe these wheels.


----------



## frankie_t51 (Oct 25, 2010)

tperez11 said:


> I had the C19's for 15K and cracked the rear rim. Topolino gave me a discount on a new 2.0 wheel and the new hub is a major improvement. Light and comfortable are the two adjectives that best describe these wheels.


You are right about the 2.0 being a huge improvement. Everyone is pointing out the flaws of the c19's which was the first production wheel they had. OP, you will not see these hub isues with the 2.0.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help! 

Well guys I would say for the most part everyone loves these wheels. I am not very interested in buying to sets of wheels when I can only ride one at a time. I just want an everyday wheel. 

Well the bike came in two months early, but the upgraded cranks are two months behind.......so I still have some time for the wheels. But I think I will get the topolinos.


----------



## arnie2166 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Topolino CTR 2.0 reliability*

I'm a newbie to road biking anf about to build my first bike around Scott CR1 team issue frame. Right now, shopping for a wheelset. How's your take on a Topolino CTR 2.0 wheelset? how's the reliability and performance of these? how's the lifespan? Please post your honest opinion because I don't care if you hate these wheels or you loved them. thanks and may you guys have a safe ride everytime.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Topolinos ride great but have reliability and service issues.


----------



## arnie2166 (Sep 16, 2012)

first, Thanks for the quick reply mimason.What particular reliability and service issues does this have?


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*CTR 2.0 are great wheels*

I have 7000 km on mine , they ride very smooth and are pretty light at 1370gm (for my set).
I have hit a few wrist braking pot holes and they are true as day one.
And I like the (What the hell are those) factor 
A very decent wheel set.


----------



## arnie2166 (Sep 16, 2012)

Noupy,
Thanks for the info and I would like to know if ever I changed from sram to campy or the either way do I have to buy the freehub from topolino or I could just buy any generic freehub? I ask because I don't know which drivetrain I'm going but I narrowed down to sram red or shimano dura ace but if ever later down the road if I changed to campy.Once again, thanks for those good info you shared about these set of wheels.


----------

